# Brook trout populations on two Upper Peninsula lakes to be boosted by lake reclamatio



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Brook trout populations on two Upper Peninsula lakes to be boosted by lake reclamations*

Contact: <a href="http://redirect.viglink.com?key=11fe087258b6fc0532a5ccfc924805c0&u=mailto%3Akovacsc%40michigan.gov">Cory Kovacs, 906-293-5131, ext. 4071; Elyse Walter, 517-284-5839; or Debbie Munson Badini, 906-226-1352
Agency: Natural ResourcesSept. 2, 2014

The Department of Natural Resources today announced plans to conduct lake reclamations in October to restore the trout fisheries of Bullhead and Dillingham lakes in Luce County, in Michigan's Upper Peninsula.

A lake reclamation consists of restoring a lake system and its aquatic life to a more natural state through science-based efforts.Bullhead Lake is a five acre lake stocked annually with brook trout since 1993. This lake is located more than 25 miles north of Newberry via M-123 and County Roads 407 and 416. Its fishery provides diversity to anglers in this area.

Dillingham Lake is a 16-acre lake stocked with brook trout since 1950. It is located more than 9 miles north of McMillan via county roads 415 and 455. This lake has yielded many quality brook trout over the years and has become a very popular destination for anglers seeking larger fish.

Both lakes currently have undesirable stunted yellow perch populations, which are detrimental because they out-compete brook trout for the same forage resources. Unless these perch are removed, future brook trout management in these lakes will not be successful. Netting to remove the perch is not a viable option because this process would only remove a sub-portion of the population.

To conduct the lake reclamations, field crews will apply an organic compound called rotenone that will reduce all fish populations in these lakes so brook trout restocking efforts next spring will be successful. Rotenone is a natural substance which is not harmful to birds or mammals at the concentrations used for treatments, and because the compound breaks down fairly quickly, it does not accumulate in the soil, water or plants.

When DNR Fisheries Division presented these proposed treatments at public meetings this past spring, no opposition was voiced by those who attended. Anyone with questions or concerns regarding this project may contact DNR fisheries biologist Cory Kovacs at 906-293-5131, ext. 4071.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.












More...


----------

